# Tourist Card/Visa



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm too lazy to read all of the 100's of posts on the "new" Immigration regulations, but I think I saw something about an income requirement just to get the old, standard, 180 day tourist card.
Hope this is incorrect, and that we can still just show up at the border and pay the usual 200 or 300 pesos/person - or whatever that fee is currently - plus the (for us) $300 US deposit for the car.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Fmm=295 pesos per person
tip= 550 pesos ( about)
deposit $300 usd


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I just came down here to Mexico City a couple of weeks ago, and all I had to do at the border was show my passport, fill out the form, and pay the 295 peso fee.

I brought my car, as well, but I got my vehicle import permit before I crossed the border to save time. You can do all that online now, and they'll send you the permit DHL. They tell you to allow 7-10 days, but I applied for the vehicle permit and paid the fee and deposit online on a Monday afternoon, and it came to me via DHL by that Wednesday morning, less than 48 hours turnaround.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> I'm too lazy to read all of the 100's of posts on the "new" Immigration regulations, but I think I saw something about an income requirement just to get the old, standard, 180 day tourist card.
> Hope this is incorrect, and that we can still just show up at the border and pay the usual 200 or 300 pesos/person - or whatever that fee is currently - plus the (for us) $300 US deposit for the car.


According to the Canadian Mexican Embassy´s website you simply need a valid passport if you are a Canadian or an American to get a FMM tourist card for up to 180 days. If a tourist visa is required, which lists what countries a visa is needed, then proof of financial minimums is required.

http://embamex.sre.gob.mx/canada_eng/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1241


----------

